# Parallelling resi feeder



## bharbwyr (May 8, 2009)

This is my first job where I think I will have to parallel the underground. The run will be close to 500'. This house was originally going to be off-grid, but the situation changed and now the architect/owner is thinking he has to add more and more loads. We're shooting for something in the range of 125-150 amps @ 3% VD. Two runs of 4/0 seems to be more cost effective than one of 500kcmil (by around $1500. my cost). I'm hoping to direct bury mobile home feeder. One of my *questions* is: Can I make one run *triplex* and the other one *quadriplex* if they are in close proximity to each other? Also, can I bug and tap the runs within the 200A milbank metermain enclosure and the 200A square D QO panel? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You really think you need parallel 4/0AL for 500'? I would think single 350 would be fine.

How are you figuring VD? 
What does your POCO say?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I must be missing something. why do you need quadriplex ?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I must be missing something. why do you need quadriplex ?





bharbwyr said:


> Also, can I bug and tap the runs within the 200A milbank metermain enclosure and the 200A square D QO panel? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


It seems he is running from a metermain to the house, which would mean an EGC is needed.

If this is the case, remember 250.122(B) and (F)


----------



## bharbwyr (May 8, 2009)

Right. This is after the meter. And I did the calc.s longhand and using a online program (they agreed! Yea!)but got mentally hung up in that my suppliers did'nt carry the 350 in quad. It looks now like I will be going with the 350 use-2 and add a #1 for the EGC. That should give about 119 amps @ 3%VD


----------

